# Live Hydraulics on an Ford 8N Tractor



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

A man asked me if is there such a thing as a live hydraulic device to put on Ford 8N tractor that allows one to operate the lift without the use of the power takeoff? 

I did a quick search on the internet and found the following site:

www.myfordtractors.com/livehydraulics.shtml

I thought that maybe some of you guys may be interested??


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

I contacted *Zane Sherman* and got the following response:

*LIVE THANG, LIVE HYDRAULICS FOR THE FORD N AND FERGUSON TRACTORS. 

I now have a live hydraulics kit ready to install in about an hour or two. I am going to call it "LIVE THANG" in keeping with all the other stuff I have to offer on the Internet for owners of the 9N/2N/8N Ford tractors and Ferguson tractors with the original Ferguson system lift. The unit can be installed with common hand tools usually in about two hours. Nothing of the original tractor is changed and can be put back to original state easily by taking it back off in reverse of installation.
Shipping is included in the price.

$600.00 is the price for the basic unit

With the basic unit you will have the live three point hitch hydraulics and be able to raise and lower the three point hitch without the PTO turning or the clutch engaged. You can still use the PTO and the PTO pump will not be changed. No drilling or welding is required. THE THREE POINT LIFT IS STILL OPERATED WITH THE ORIGINAL TOUCH CONTROL HANDLE. NO ADDITIONAL CONTROLS ARE NEEDED TO OPERATE THE LIFT.

The unit consists of a low volume pump similar to the original pump capacity that is mounted to the engine by existing bolts and is belt driven. State whether you have a front mounted distributor engine or a side mounted distributor engine. The pump bracket has to be fabricated differently for the two.

It will take the average person about one or two hours to install and get it up and running. Nothing of the original equipment of the tractor or its appendages is changed. It is just an addition to existing points of attachments etc. No drilling or
welding required.*


----------



## John w jones (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes I need to get this kit to put on my 8n ford
So if I had phone number or e mail .so ican make arrangements to purchase this kit for 8n happy to get it. John jones
At [email protected]


----------

